# Has Dubai gone Mad



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

What is going on with this place....how is it that the likes of Banks and Wealth Managers advertise jobs where the employee MUST have a university degree and he/she will be paid a salary of as little as AED 4,000 per month (plus commission I must admit)?

I would not get out of bed for that amount of money and I don't have a university degree. It won't really encourage parents to send there kids to university will it? Hey son/daughter go to university and then you can come to Dubai and earn sweet fa?

Please tell me that things are going to pick up soon here? Some people say it's all rubbish that things are bad here. Well here's the truth to those people - this place is in a VERY BAD WAY!!!!


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

because alot of ppl are looking for a job, specially in banking sector, so all the managers are taking advantage of this period to lower the salaries

i suggest that you go for the best offer now
and if things get better you can quit and find the kind of job u r looking for


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

*thanks for your message*

unfortunately because of the laws here it is nt that easy. if you take a job you have to work for that company for a year as otherwise if you leave they can stop you working anywhere else for 6 months!!! Another one of the major problems one faces!! they have you by the short and curlies basically!!





eyad84 said:


> because alot of ppl are looking for a job, specially in banking sector, so all the managers are taking advantage of this period to lower the salaries
> 
> i suggest that you go for the best offer now
> and if things get better you can quit and find the kind of job u r looking for


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

There is a certain degree of madness here everywhere.....and there always was


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

JamesE said:


> What is going on with this place....how is it that the likes of Banks and Wealth Managers advertise jobs where the employee MUST have a university degree and he/she will be paid a salary of as little as AED 4,000 per month (plus commission I must admit)?
> 
> I would not get out of bed for that amount of money and I don't have a university degree. It won't really encourage parents to send there kids to university will it? Hey son/daughter go to university and then you can come to Dubai and earn sweet fa?
> 
> Please tell me that things are going to pick up soon here? Some people say it's all rubbish that things are bad here. Well here's the truth to those people - this place is in a VERY BAD WAY!!!!



That is OK AED 4,000/- per month with commission in sales job. 

Everyone has choices its depends on personal life style , but the salary is OK .


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

*Salary ok?*

Are you off your nut?? That is a poor salary. I was on in excess of AED 45,000 per month when I arrived here just over a year a go. That's a very good salary admitted but maybe half way is an OK salary!! 





Sumair said:


> That is OK AED 4,000/- per month with commission in sales job.
> 
> Everyone has choices its depends on personal life style , but the salary is OK .


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

JamesE said:


> Are you off your nut?? That is a poor salary. I was on in excess of AED 45,000 per month when I arrived here just over a year a go. That's a very good salary admitted but maybe half way is an OK salary!!


To be fair, it all depends on the life you lead and your overall costs. I've lived off less, and a whole lot more in the last 5 years.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Better to have a low salary than none at all....

-


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

JamesE said:


> Are you off your nut?? That is a poor salary. I was on in excess of AED 45,000 per month when I arrived here just over a year a go. That's a very good salary admitted but maybe half way is an OK salary!!


I already told you it depends on various things , banking jobs in corporate sector like consortium , mergers acquisition, the sales people are getting higher salaries. The amount you mentioned is normally related to the salary for the personnel in consumer department. 

Further itr depends your country of origin , for Pakistanis / Indians / Lebanese its OK 

AED 4,000 * 22= PKR 88,000/- In pakistan the salary range starts from PKR 25,000/-
AED 4,000* 12 = IR 48,000/- In India salary range starts from IR 10,000/-

& so on...


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

*your message*

well I would have thought you may have worked out by the name James that I am not from Pakistan, India or Lebanon so maybe you should not reply to my post as what you have to say is irrelevant to me. And, to be quite honest with you, I would prefer to discuss this matter with like minded people rather than people who are trying to tell me I don't know what I am talking about, as I do!!



Sumair said:


> I already told you it depends on various things , banking jobs in corporate sector like consortium , mergers acquisition, the sales people are getting higher salaries. The amount you mentioned is normally related to the salary for the personnel in consumer department.
> 
> Further itr depends your country of origin , for Pakistanis / Indians / Lebanese its OK
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Andy Capp pulls up a chair for a ringside street to watch the ensuing Celebrity Grudge Match Battle!


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey James.
I appreciate you must be feeling the pressure, but you need to chill out when people are trying to offer advice.
S'not a very neighbourly response.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

JamesE said:


> well I would have thought you may have worked out by the name James that I am not from Pakistan, India or Lebanon so maybe you should not reply to my post as what you have to say is irrelevant to me. And, to be quite honest with you, I would prefer to discuss this matter with like minded people rather than people who are trying to tell me I don't know what I am talking about, as I do!!


Dear James, 

Originally you were discussing the salary issue of banking personnel in general , there were no reference to the specific query about your personal case. 

Further In UAE I know 50 indian/srilankan 25 of them are James.

Best Regards


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

JamesE said:


> well I would have thought you may have worked out by the name James that I am not from Pakistan, India or Lebanon so maybe you should not reply to my post as what you have to say is irrelevant to me. And, to be quite honest with you, I would prefer to discuss this matter with like minded people rather than people who are trying to tell me I don't know what I am talking about, as I do!!



With that attitude, you won't get people replying to questions you pose.

There is nothing in your opening post to suggest ethnicity.

Chill out, calm down and accept people trying to help


----------



## linda90 (Jul 11, 2009)

4,000/- is really poor salary, and jamesE is right, we must be withing the subject. it won't help him talking about indian, pakistani or lebanese folk around here. it makes no sence, as we do not belong to these places. Ha


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

linda90 said:


> 4,000/- is really poor salary, and jamesE is right, we must be withing the subject. it won't help him talking about indian, pakistani or lebanese folk around here. it makes no sence, as we do not belong to these places. Ha



Rubbish.

There is nothing to suggest his nationality in his statement, and who is "we"? I take it that you personally know the origin of every poster who contributes.

:focus:


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

linda90 said:


> 4,000/- is really poor salary, and jamesE is right, we must be withing the subject. it won't help him talking about indian, pakistani or lebanese folk around here. it makes no sence, as we do not belong to these places. Ha


Ridiculous statement....

This mentality that some expats have is shocking!!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

wow, all I can say is "WTF" to some of the posts in this thread.

To the OP (aka james-who-has-a-name-that-is-OBVIOUSLY-not-from-any-other-country-other-than-whereever-he-is-from *sarcasm*)its pretty rude to say "okay I am not from any of said countries, so stfu" to someone who tried to explain that this salary is okay for people from SOME countries. In Dubai AED 4500+ commission is very common, whether you have a degree or not.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

linda90 said:


> 4,000/- is really poor salary, and jamesE is right, we must be withing the subject. it won't help him talking about indian, pakistani or lebanese folk around here. it makes no sence, as we do not belong to these places. Ha


FYI

An expatriate (in abbreviated form, expat) is a person temporarily or permanently residing in a country and culture other than that of the person's upbringing or legal residence. The word comes from the Latin ex (out of) and patria (country, fatherland).

Source: Expatriate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

heh


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> FYI
> 
> An expatriate (in abbreviated form, expat) is a person temporarily or permanently residing in a country and culture other than that of the person's upbringing or legal residence. The word comes from the Latin ex (out of) and patria (country, fatherland).
> 
> ...


And 50% of UAE's population is South Asian, 22% from UAE itself, 23% from other Arab nations... who are the "we" ? 
United Arab Emirates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

rsinner said:


> And 50% of UAE's population is South Asian, 22% from UAE itself, 23% from other Arab nations... who are the "we" ?
> United Arab Emirates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That may be true but we all know that English is best don't we....


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

the Honey moon of huge pay packets are over...work here if you are happy or look for the job where you are paid the money you are looking for. 







linda90 said:


> 4,000/- is really poor salary, and jamesE is right, we must be withing the subject. it won't help him talking about indian, pakistani or lebanese folk around here. it makes no sence, as we do not belong to these places. Ha


----------



## queby (May 9, 2009)

If you know what you're talking about, why come here for advice!


----------



## guraot (Jun 9, 2009)

We have to face the fact that salary range here is based on our color/nationality. Why do they have to consider the nationality here, Why not question the fact that we are given a salary base on our colour and origin? Why can't they base a salary from a standard Salary Grade? They will give 4,000 to Indian/Pakistani/Filipino salesman but they cannot give the same salary to British or American of the same position. And that's the fact.


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

JamesE said:


> well I would have thought you may have worked out by the name James that I am not from Pakistan, India or Lebanon so maybe you should not reply to my post as what you have to say is irrelevant to me. And, to be quite honest with you, I would prefer to discuss this matter with like minded people rather than people who are trying to tell me I don't know what I am talking about, as I do!!


Hi James 

Where are you from if you dont mind me asking? What do you do over there in Dubai? Work wise I mean?


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

JamesE said:


> well I would have thought you may have worked out by the name James that I am not from Pakistan, India or Lebanon so maybe you should not reply to my post as what you have to say is irrelevant to me. And, to be quite honest with you, I would prefer to discuss this matter with like minded people rather than people who are trying to tell me I don't know what I am talking about, as I do!!


I agree James! :clap2:

4000 is a pittance! Im not sure that is even equal to the minimum wage in the uk!! Plus commission is one thing but what if you dont have any due to sickness or something! Better off going home and working in Tesco, better wage and loads of decent women to gawk at!


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> I agree James! :clap2:
> 
> 4000 is a pittance! Im not sure that is even equal to the minimum wage in the uk!! Plus commission is one thing but what if you dont have any due to sickness or something! Better off going home and working in Tesco, better wage and loads of decent women to gawk at!


Each to their own as they say. Im still waiting for HRH James E to reply. He is very lucky to have had a good education, the right colour and country to command a higher salary than mere mortal . I suppose with that pedigree he feels that it allows him to be able to talk to people in such a way.


As regards to working in Tesco, well I suppose that is good because you get extra benefits on top. Hummm gawking at decent women well be careful if these dont knock you on the head. Come on James we are waiting for your pearl of wisdom and pithy remarks as regards to the salary that you should and entitled to get.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

well if you would have asked how much was the commision it would have helped you estimate the chances...... with the economy in shambles dont expect employer to hire pretty face instead it would be better if u work for A & F.


----------



## GAMMA (Jun 27, 2009)

*with out degree with a begging bowl*



JamesE said:


> Are you off your nut?? That is a poor salary. I was on in excess of AED 45,000 per month when I arrived here just over a year a go. That's a very good salary admitted but maybe half way is an OK salary!!


ha..ha... how long do u think u can fool ppl around with ur skin colour... looks like there are many like u  with out degree and without job... try something else:tongue1: 

U have come to middle east for job and u have carried ur racism as well with you:ranger:


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

JamesE said:


> Are you off your nut?? That is a poor salary. I was on in excess of AED 45,000 per month when I arrived here just over a year a go. That's a very good salary admitted but maybe half way is an OK salary!!


who the hell is interested in knowing ur salary mate!! 
just shove it up.. this forum is not for ppl like you who want to brag abt their great salaries.. there are many who make much more than you and are humble abt it.. 
so :boxing:


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

xdude said:


> who the hell is interested in knowing ur salary mate!!
> just shove it up.. this forum is not for ppl like you who want to brag abt their great salaries.. there are many who make much more than you and are humble abt it..
> so :boxing:


I think the reference to HRH James previous Salary was very relevant! It is a common thing out here for prospective employers to request a pay slip or two from your previous company for them to see what sort of rise (or fall) you are getting by joining them... 45,000 is well paid that is if you have free accomodation? Schooling paid? Transport? If not you try bringing up a family and housing them in a suitable sized place, you wont be saving much in Dubai without another income! Mine is a fair slice more than that and I don't save as much as I would like to.. (Not braggin but merely trying to put this into context).

James, it appears that in your efforts to state facts you have been a little bit of a 'bull in a china shop'; I understood what you mean first off, its just that some people jump on the "rascist" band wagon at the drop of a hat because it is so easy to do so.

Your point was, how can you possible affort to live in Dubai on 4500 dhs a mth (without commission) and expect to lead the Western Expat life style? The answer is don't take that job and look elsewhere in the World, I sympathise...:clap2:


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> I think the reference to HRH James previous Salary was very relevant! It is a common thing out here for prospective employers to request a pay slip or two from your previous company for them to see what sort of rise (or fall) you are getting by joining them... 45,000 is well paid that is if you have free accomodation? Schooling paid? Transport? If not you try bringing up a family and housing them in a suitable sized place, you wont be saving much in Dubai without another income! Mine is a fair slice more than that and I don't save as much as I would like to.. (Not braggin but merely trying to put this into context).
> 
> James, it appears that in your efforts to state facts you have been a little bit of a 'bull in a china shop'; I understood what you mean first off, its just that some people jump on the "rascist" band wagon at the drop of a hat because it is so easy to do so.
> 
> Your point was, how can you possible affort to live in Dubai on 4500 dhs a mth (without commission) and expect to lead the Western Expat life style? The answer is don't take that job and look elsewhere in the World, I sympathise...:clap2:


I subscribe to the school of blunt speaking. Never the less a bit of courtesy will not go a miss. If James E is in England will he talk to someone like that. I do understand about the fact that 4500 Dirham is a bit on the low side. That is not the problem but it is the manner in which the message was conveyed was a bit on the virulent side and can be construed as you might call 'rascist'.

You are whatever colour, nationality and etc an expat in someone's country. Then again this is my personal opinion. By all means be as blunt or as rude as what ever you want to other people. Just remember what comes around goes around. Do unto others what you wish others do unto you and vice versa.

There is so many nastiness in this world so a bit kindness or courtesy will not go amiss. Many conflicts can be avoided or at least the effect can be tempered with just a bit of diplomacy or kindness.


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

hamimah said:


> Dear you go any nuck and corner of the world you have to face same sort of problem , so just bear it and face the reality ...


I used to work in a Govt dept about 10 years ago. There was one guy who has an MA in Business Adm and he came in as a lowly junior in our dept. Its not what degree, masters or even PHD you got but the overall package, experience and skills set offered to the employer.

Someone who has a degree with far superior skill sets compared to someone whose only claim to fame is just a masters degree goes to interview, surely the prospective employer would go for the first option. At the end of the day the reason a business is there is to make money. If it chooses an employee solely on the basis of vanity then it will definitely be there for very long time.

So if an employer chooses someone and reward him a higher salary solely on the colour or passport ie UK, US or any other Western countries, whereas other countries which has far superior skill sets and qualification, then that business is not long in this world. The agrieved person should go somewhere else where he/she will be more appreciated. Discrimination is rife so dont let people bully you into submission. 

Best thing is to go into your own business then no one will tell you what to do or not to do. You will get the reward according to your effort.


----------



## downunderdragon (Mar 24, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> wow, all I can say is "WTF" to some of the posts in this thread.
> 
> To the OP (aka james-who-has-a-name-that-is-OBVIOUSLY-not-from-any-other-country-other-than-whereever-he-is-from *sarcasm*)its pretty rude to say "okay I am not from any of said countries, so stfu" to someone who tried to explain that this salary is okay for people from SOME countries. In Dubai AED 4500+ commission is very common, whether you have a degree or not.


Actually where I am living in JBR, the average wage for the "workers" is about 900 AED a month. They are hoping that a salary increase that has already been implemented in the rest of UAE except Dubai will be forthcoming shortly. How these people survive on that ridiculously low amount when they send a good part of it back home to family, is beyond me. 

So I know these people would think it was Christmas every month if they earnt 4000AED but I get the point from James too. We are in the fortunate position to have a larger salary as well but that is because of my husbands' 20 odd years of experience and 5 degrees! As it is, he is being underpaid but that's another story!


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

downunderdragon said:


> Actually where I am living in JBR, the average wage for the "workers" is about 900 AED a month. They are hoping that a salary increase that has already been implemented in the rest of UAE except Dubai will be forthcoming shortly. How these people survive on that ridiculously low amount when they send a good part of it back home to family, is beyond me.
> 
> So I know these people would think it was Christmas every month if they earnt 4000AED but I get the point from James too. We are in the fortunate position to have a larger salary as well but that is because of my husbands' 20 odd years of experience and 5 degrees! As it is, he is being underpaid but that's another story!


Yep we are in a fortunate position indeed to be able to earn more than some. People who has more than just a degree or two and a year or two experience tend to be wooed everywhere in the world regardless of their colour, nationality and any other affliation.

Sorry to hear that your husband is not being appreciated for what he is worth. Sometimes employer in general are stupid and think they can get away with some stuff. And they expect extreme loyalty when they treat like $^&^&^T&.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

GAMMA said:


> ha..ha... how long do u think u can fool ppl around with ur skin colour... looks like there are many like u  with out degree and without job... try something else:tongue1:
> 
> U have come to middle east for job and u have carried ur racism as well with you:ranger:


great reply Gamma.... maybe thats the reson James with this kind of attitude is still unemployed sinec more than a year. maybe he should start networking with an open mind for a job and not with decided salary in the present scenario.:clap2:


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

avalonstar said:


> Yep we are in a fortunate position indeed to be able to earn more than some. People who has more than just a degree or two and a year or two experience tend to be wooed everywhere in the world regardless of their colour, nationality and any other affliation.
> 
> Sorry to hear that your husband is not being appreciated for what he is worth. Sometimes employer in general are stupid and think they can get away with some stuff. And they expect extreme loyalty when they treat like $^&^&^T&.


It is strange we have not heard a pip from HRH James E.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

One thing that is very sad in Dubai is the companies here are built here just to survive and soem top companies show off how many white ppl they have! Recently I was talking to manager of top company and he asked me if any of my friends are looking to fill a position. I told him there is one experience asian friend at which he said "No I dont want to allow any asians which would affect image of the company!" Crapo!

James u earned 45,000 WITHOUT any uni degree!!!!!!!!! Crapo!!!

This is the reason work culture here is pathetic which is good prediction of downfall of the companies.


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

Xpat said:


> One thing that is very sad in Dubai is the companies here are built here just to survive and soem top companies show off how many white ppl they have! Recently I was talking to manager of top company and he asked me if any of my friends are looking to fill a position. I told him there is one experience asian friend at which he said "No I dont want to allow any asians which would affect image of the company!" Crapo!
> 
> James u earned 45,000 WITHOUT any uni degree!!!!!!!!! Crapo!!!
> 
> This is the reason work culture here is pathetic which is good prediction of downfall of the companies.


Well good luck to them Id say. If that is the pervasive culture in Dubai then time will teach them a lesson, a painful one at that. If they peopled the whole company based solely on antiquated notion that White is superior and a piece of paper, without the right skill augmented with experience then why would anyone with an ounce of talent want to work in that company.

It will demean the person who works there whatever colour they are. We are competing in a global market, there are only so much arrogance and feeling of superiority that you can offload to the rest of business community.

Humm I certainly dont like the sound of this place "Dubai".


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

avalonstar said:


> It is strange we have not heard a pip from HRH James E.


Couple of things.

I spoke directly to James today. I know James. He's here.

Maybe he's risen above this? Maybe it's just suckers like me who are still here?



Xpat said:


> James u earned 45,000 WITHOUT any uni degree!!!!!!!!! Crapo!!!


I GUARANTEE that's correct, and he's certainly not the only one.



avalonstar said:


> Well good luck to them Id say. If that is the pervasive culture in Dubai then time will teach them a lesson, a painful one at that. If they peopled the whole company based solely on antiquated notion that White is superior and a piece of paper, without the right skill augmented with experience then why would anyone with an ounce of talent want to work in that company.
> 
> It will demean the person who works there whatever colour they are. We are competing in a global market, there are only so much arrogance and feeling of superiority that you can offload to the rest of business community.
> 
> *Humm I certainly dont like the sound of this place "Dubai"*.


Firstly, don't come then (*bold comment from you*).

Secondly, try living here.

When an advert for a job specifies not only country of origin but also (eg) "Keralites preferred". 

Well it goes both ways doesn't it.

Live and let live, there's good and bad in any and every nationality.

Thread closed?


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Couple of things.
> 
> I spoke directly to James today. I know James. He's here.
> 
> ...


Good on you for knowing James. Maybe it's just suckers like me who are still here? If this remark meant for me, then I happily admit to it, especially with something that i feel strongly about.

My remark was meant in jest and it was a slip of the keyboard. FYI, Im not in Dubai. You're right there is always two sides of everything. 

One final say , just because the culture is prevalent re ads asking for specific country of origin but also (eg) "Keralites preferred"( or any other race) for when looking for staff, it does not mean it is right.

Thread closed! unless that is you want more comment from this "sucker". Oh by the way online dictionary definition of a sucker is a person who is gullible and easy to take advantage of and a chump, fool, gullible, mark, patsy, fall guy, schlemiel, soft touch, mug and so forth. Charming eh.


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Couple of things.
> 
> I spoke directly to James today. I know James. He's here.
> 
> ...



hell no! thread open still.. who are Keralites??


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

Suey said:


> hell no! thread open still.. who are Keralites??


Hi Suey

Tsk tsk tsk tsk naughty naughty. There I was silenced by Mr Andy Capp's gagging order and like a good little person, I closed my trap (oooops sorry thread I mean). You woke the Brit "sucker". Kerala I think is some parts in Sri Lanka.

We have loads of Keralites over here and they are nice people.


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

avalonstar said:


> Hi Suey
> 
> Tsk tsk tsk tsk naughty naughty. There I was silenced by Mr Andy Capp's gagging order and like a good little person, I closed my trap (oooops sorry thread I mean). You woke the Brit "sucker". Kerala I think is some parts in Sri Lanka.
> 
> We have loads of Keralites over here and they are nice people.



lol..Avalonstar.
...am sure keralites are nice people. So basically, there are jobs out there (In Dubai) just meant for keralities...or for a particular race to be precise..wow..how special!! and what is wrong with other people, that they can not do these jobs, maybe keralites or these other races have degrees?.lol...seeing as they seem more interested in degrees and race as opposed to skill, experience and technical know how. How shallow is Dubai!!! 

Where is James though, we need to finish this convo….. lol


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

Suey said:


> lol..Avalonstar.
> ...am sure keralites are nice people. So basically, there are jobs out there (In Dubai) just meant for keralities...or for a particular race to be precise..wow..how special!! and what is wrong with other people, that they can not do these jobs, maybe keralites or these other races have degrees?.lol...seeing as they seem more interested in degrees and race as opposed to skill, experience and technical know how. How shallow is Dubai!!!
> 
> Where is James though, we need to finish this convo….. lol


I know. Conquer and divide, it seems the norm over there. Suey, we must not disturb James E "dont you know where I came from". 

My take on this is that "It wont be long before Dubai hits bottom rung. Why? Its because their criteria for doing business or employment "are" based solely on inferior or superior races or untested degrees. 

Mind though it is rife everywhere, it is just the degree in whence it is allowed to happen. Here I am on a soap box. My husband was offered a good salary to work in Saudi Arabia. We didnt go in the end despite the high salary on offer. Why? Suffice to say that I will not enjoy it over there, not that I am the life and soul of a party. I know Saudi Arabia is not the same as Dubai and et al. No amount of money will entice me to go there. 

It seems Dubai is becoming that to my eyes. Mind though as Andy Capp says " Dont come there".


----------



## gugo (Aug 7, 2009)

James, you need to wake up... last year is gone.... you might got it last year because thats the "year of Crazy dubai".... and its gone.... i must admit that last year our company was chasing employee and offering more that they "worth"... just because the demand was really high..... 
if your having 45k, then why leave the company? Were you been redundant?... if yes, i believe its because of the same reason that i have mentioned above....and most comapy now are doing the same...
i do agree with you that 4k is not a salary at all... but it also depend on what position are they offering, compare to what you have before...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

avalonstar said:


> I know. Conquer and divide, it seems the norm over there. Suey, we must not disturb James E "dont you know where I came from".
> 
> *My take on this is that "It wont be long before Dubai hits bottom rung. Why? Its because their criteria for doing business or employment "are" based solely on inferior or superior races or untested degrees. *
> 
> ...


*Bollocks, this is the way things happen her, it really is not what you know but who you know. i've been here best part of 5 years, I was last paid a salary in November 2006. I get my (fat and flabby) arse out of bed in a morning and i go and do it.*

_Party animal eh? Where you at the country club (ex Chelsea Hotel earlier today)_


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Indians are the most racist people I've ever met.
> 
> FACT.


Oh hello Andy 

Nice to see. Well to that I answer everyone and anyone is prejudiced to certain extent. Im sure when you are in a strange country with nought else but your kind then your behaviour might be construed as rascist.

In the same token, it is not an excuse to behave boorishly. I personally get called all sorts from everyone. Been called ***** before by blacks, ignored by indians and pakistani and was told by a white in Bermondsey and Kent to go back to where I came from. I proceeded to turn round ans asked the person where to? I am born in the UK. 

Yes rascism is not limited to whites, or arabs or whatever but it is practised by other races. However I try my utmost to be fair to anyone and be kind and helpful until the other drives me potty with their behaviour. So if these Indians are rascist I will let them if they are that. Because there is not much you can do with that. So longas they dont physically hurt me and too rude. They dont know one of these days they might need my help.

My motto is not to do unto others that which you dont want it to be done unto you. I try my best to be kind, compassionate, helpful but then I am human after all. So if I am rude, or quarellsome then please accept my apologies in advance.

We are all the same underneath our skin, blood, bones and gristle. Maybe if everyone in this world strives to be reasonable and not feel superior to the other just maybe there will be less war. Just take a look at Palestine and Jewish conflict. Their language, religion, and even face almost the same. They even came from the same stock - Abraham. They hate each other with a vengeane.

How I wish things could be different. Again let me get off my soap box.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

avalonstar said:


> Oh hello Andy
> 
> Nice to see. Well to that I answer everyone and anyone is prejudiced to certain extent. Im sure when you are in a strange country with nought else but your kind then your behaviour might be construed as rascist.
> 
> ...


It was just an observation.

And to be honest, I wont go into where I've lived (many, many places, and yes, I've frequented Bermondsey and New Cross), I also won't go down the line that i have many Indian and sub continent friends (I do - just look at my facebook friends), it's an observation. That's all, and i stand by it.


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> *Bollocks, this is the way things happen her, it really is not what you know but who you know. i've been here best part of 5 years, I was last paid a salary in November 2006. I get my (fat and flabby) arse out of bed in a morning and i go and do it.*
> 
> _Party animal eh? Where you at the country club (ex Chelsea Hotel earlier today)_


Hahahahah then that is the reason why Dubai, Kuwait and et all doesnt hold sway to me. No matter how much they pay me, I aint going to go there. If I was, I will get into trouble so quick that I end in prison as they not hot on equal opps over there. From what I hear, they dont appreciate loud mouths and feminist like me over there.

Hahahahah Chelsea Hotel, country club? Way too expensive and not for the likes of me. Im more of a book worm and an internet dweeb. Never been a party animal. As I say before just because it is the prevalent culture over there it doesn't mean it is right.

Boy you must love Dubai that much that you stay for free there.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

avalonstar said:


> Hahahahah then that is the reason why Dubai, Kuwait and et all doesnt hold sway to me. No matter how much they pay me, I aint going to go there. If I was, I will get into trouble so quick that I end in prison as they not hot on equal opps over there. From what I hear, they dont appreciate loud mouths and feminist like me over there.
> 
> Hahahahah Chelsea Hotel, country club? Way too expensive and not for the likes of me. Im more of a book worm and an internet dweeb. Never been a party animal. As I say before just because it is the prevalent culture over there it doesn't mean it is right.
> 
> *Boy you must love Dubai that much that you stay for free there .*


Don't knock it if you can't do it.

You have no idea do you......


----------



## avalonstar (Apr 1, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Don't knock it if you can't do it.
> 
> You have no idea do you......


Hahhahah each to their own I'd say. Enjoy yourself over there.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

avalonstar said:


> Hahhahah each to their own I'd say. Enjoy yourself over there.


Avalonstar, where are you? You haven't selected a visible option, do not appear to be in Dubai/UAE or interested in moving here, yet you post in this forum?


Like AndyC I have been here a number of year and agree that there is a great deal of racism in the UAE, particularly in relation to jobs and salaries. This racism is not just aimed at one group of prople and cuts many ways . That is a fact, but whether a person supports or perpetuates it is a different matter entirely.

-


----------



## sheraz90 (May 9, 2008)

Hi .. I couldn't help answering. I have lived in UAE for over 3 years. Pls note that 4000 dhs / month is very very less a salary. If you'll live on a sharing basis (share a room with others), then atleast the rent will be 1500 dhs / month. If you get your own room then the rent is 3000 dhs / month. Plus put 500 dhs on your food / month (including phone if you like). Plus getting a driving license is very expensive (I paid 5000 + to get one from Dubai). Unless your from US / Canada / Western countries in which case your driving license will be 'converted' paying a nominal fees ofcourse. In either case, this salary is definitely NOT enough to support a family WITH you in Dubai. 

And frankly speaking James I think your been rude wtih Samer. The guy only wanted to Help. Its bad enough that people dont reply to questions but to be rude to them is even worse. You could had said it nicely like 'Samer, thanx but i am not from the countries you mentioned. Thanx'.

Anwayz .. hope my feedback is of any help. Otherwise, instead of being rude again I think you would appreciate that someone took time out to reply. 

Now Smile Lad !!


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

avalonstar said:


> Hahahahah then that is the reason why Dubai, Kuwait and et all doesnt hold sway to me. No matter how much they pay me, I aint going to go there. If I was, I will get into trouble so quick that I end in prison as they not hot on equal opps over there. From what I hear, they dont appreciate loud mouths and feminist like me over there.
> 
> Hahahahah Chelsea Hotel, country club? Way too expensive and not for the likes of me. Im more of a book worm and an internet dweeb. Never been a party animal. As I say before just because it is the prevalent culture over there it doesn't mean it is right.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, AndyC loves Dubai that much. He is our man in Dubai.. what would Dubai do without AndyC?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Suey said:


> Oh yes, AndyC loves Dubai that much. He is our man in Dubai.. what would Dubai do without AndyC?


Well, takings in bars would be down to start with... 

-


----------



## gregorian (Jun 14, 2009)

If I were you, I will not take the job, the salary is low, I prefer to open a business in my home country like car workshop or something else and I am sure that will get much better than that....just think out of the box, you could do something else rather than looking for job with less result!


----------



## jack (Apr 21, 2008)

Recently few friends of mine got their new employment in Abu Dhabi. Have you tried to look for jobs in Qatar or Abu Dhabi? Not worth to spend your days here with an salary AED4000.00.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

gregorian said:


> If I were you, I will not take the job, the salary is low, I prefer to open a business in my home country like car workshop or something else and I am sure that will get much better than that....just think out of the box, you could do something else rather than looking for job with less result!


Great answer


----------

